# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software)  OnePlus تصدر تحديث جديد للهاتف OnePlus 7T Pro يجلب معه العديد من التحسينات والإصلاحات

## mohamed73

بدأت شركة OnePlus هذا الأسبوع بإصدار تحديث جديد يحمل الإصدار OxygenOS  10.0.4 للهاتف OnePlus 7T Pro. هذا التحديث يبلغ حجمه حوالي 166 ميغابايت  ويتم إطلاقه على دفعات، لذلك قد يكون أو لا يكون متاحًا على جهازك وقت  كتابة هذا التقرير. ومع ذلك، هناك بعض المستخدمين الذين حصلوا على هذا  التحديث بالفعل.
 هذا التحديث الجديد يعمل على تحسين إستهلاك الطاقة أثناء السكون، وتحسين  إستقرار نظام التشغيل، فضلا عن إصلاح خلل الشريط الأسود أثناء الشحن أو  تشغيل فيديو. وعلاوة على ذلك، فهذا التحديث يعمل أيضًا على إصلاح إتصال  البلوتوث في السيارات، وتعزيز ميزة إلتقاط الصور الطويلة للشاشة، ويجلب معه  كذلك الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر أكتوبر. 
 إذا كان لديك الهاتف OnePlus 7T Pro، فتحقق من معرفة ما إذا كان التحديث  متاحًا لك أم لا. يجب أن يكون متاحًا أيضًا للهاتف OnePlus 7T Pro McLaren  Edition، على الرغم من أنه لم يتم تأكيد ذلك حتى الآن.

----------

